# Travel to Mexico and Beyond



## chris yelland (Feb 21, 2002)

Anyone who is interested in traveling to Mexico or Beyond (Central America) drop me a line and I would be glad to answer any questions.  Wondering about roads, driving conditions, banditos, policia, etc., I'd be glad to pass on some first hand info ... it's a great destination!  Take care everyone


----------



## Wes C. (May 17, 2002)

Travel to Mexico and Beyond

Hi Chris --- we've been searching for Mexico information, would appreciate anything available; considering going there this coming winter. We'd be grateful for anything you can forward. "E" mail is wclepper@gvtc.com. Many thanks
Wes

Wes C.


----------



## RENE DEMERS (Jun 24, 2002)

Travel to Mexico and Beyond

Hi Chris,
I'm going to mexico this fall and would like to hear your advise on the DO & DON'T for crossing the border the easyway.
Tanks,
Rene Demers


----------



## RENE DEMERS (Jun 24, 2002)

Travel to Mexico and Beyond

Hi Chris,
I'm back already, I'll be driving a 36' Bounder and towing a Ford Escort so I woulg like to avoid the mountains as much as possible even if it mean more milles.
Tanks again,
Rene Demers


----------



## RENE DEMERS (Jun 25, 2002)

Travel to Mexico and Beyond

Hi Crist,
I forgot to give you my email adress:
Tanks for the tips on Mexico.
Rene Demers
rdemers67@hotmail.com


----------

